# Gil Scott-Heron, the original rapper...



## elder999 (May 28, 2011)

Dead at 62, in NYC, RIP



[yt]_b2F-XX0Ol0[/yt]

[yt]rGaRtqrlGy8[/yt]


[yt]cOUMvjw9RlA[/yt]


----------



## elder999 (May 28, 2011)

[yt]GKJziJGrASo[/yt]


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2011)

:asian:


----------

